# HP -7's FROM TOY TO RACING MACHINE



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

OK , so I'm hooked on HP-7's as much as I am on the Jets and Magnas . 

My hobby guy is always telling me not to waiste my time with those toys . I admit , the HP-7 was created as a toy as was all slot cars were . We've managed to massage the Jets and Magnas and several others into really great racing machines .

Can we as a group here , start a project to tyrn the HP-7 into a "great" little racing machine . Don't get me wrong , they are fun now but I'd love to show my hobby guy what they can be turned into .

I know we have some HP-7 mechanics here that might have already done this .

Gonzo


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

*HP7s ROCK.*

Hey Gonzo,
I too think the HP7 is one of the funnest chassis ever made.
The wide traction magnet makes it fun to drive, even with stock tires.
Prefer the long wheel base, as the larger Tyco bodies seem to be good for the chassis handling.

Much of it depends on what your class calls for, and will allow.
Here is a class we raced at Neil's Wheels in the 90's...










We called it the 72 Nascar series, and used Parma lexan bodies only.
You could flip the can motor, shave the gussets on the rear to bring the tires in,
use low profile front tires (LL or SuperG+), and use a 440x2 gear saver.
We used push on silicones on the back, any size.

I was a fun class.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

The HP-7 is my favorite inline chassis. The fact you can disassemble/assemble it without any tools, and it has no small parts, is fantastic. I doubt I will ever learn how to replace brushes on, or disassemble/reassemble, an inline chassis such as the G-Plus, Super-Gs or Tyco 440s.

And because it is so easy to work on, the traction magnet could easily be replaced. If there were after market magnets available, magnets of all different strengths could be used to change the characteristics of the chassis. 

Now, why would the HP-7 be any more of a toy than any other chassis? The simplicity of it's design makes it a fun chassis to run and work on; and isn't that the object of the hobby? Maybe it's just not sophisticated enough for some guys.

Joe


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

NTex , 

That's a nice field of stock cars . When using the gear saver did you change to the 440 rear wheeels or just add the gear saver to the HP-7 axle ?

How would independent fron ends work on this chassis ?

Do you think that the upgrade to pickup braid such as in the upgrade post for Curve Hugger HP-2's would work for this chassis ?

GCheepS,
I think your correct when saying the HP-7 isn't sophicticated enough for some .

The magnet idea is a good one but i enjoy the chassis requiring driving skills .

Gonzo


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Grunger did another great write up on the HP7 here...
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=258731&highlight=hp7

I think there was a polymer or cobalt magnet produced for the HP7.
You can put a turbo motor in one, and LifeLike gears.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

For our class, we used the stock HP7 hubs on the rear, but you can just swap a 440x2 axle in there.
Independent fronts would depend on your set up. 
You can only drop the front of the chassis so low because of the shoe hangers at the back of the shoes.
HP7s are tail happy, so putting Indy fronts may worsen the condition.
That may also depend largely on the track too, so, hey, if it works, it works.

I would think chassis that have broken hangers at the front or back of the shoes would be 
good candidates to experiment with. That mod may not be reversible,but Im sure could work great.


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

Thx NTex for the HP-7 link .

I had seen that before but forgotten about it .

Great info .

Gonzo


----------



## Sir Slotsalot (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi Guys,

There are some low cost drop-in motors that will add new life to the HP7 and Tomy SRT. Additional discounts are offered for HT members as well. Please have a look.

http://www.slotcarexpress.com/Power-Drive-Train-Wheels---Tires.html


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

all this talk of the hp 7 chassis makes me want 1. i just finished reading all the stuff grungerjeep does to,em and looks like alot of fun!these all seem good candidates for some lexan bodies too. i,m off to ebay to see if i can get a good deal on some parts lots. thanx for opening my eyes to the tyco inlines.although i do have some tyco pros i,m just not crazy bout them.maybe more playtime with them will help.


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

If you like tinkering and having to "drive" a slot car, then you will probably enjoy the TycoPro. Sadly, the button type pickups just don't work. I've run them a bunch and I can feel the electrical connectivity of the pickups changing during the run. The car will get sluggish for a few laps, then pick back up. I usually run the crap out of the TycoPros when I have them out as I love to drive 'em. I usually perforate one of the wiper type pickups during a session. I have to get around to fabricating a brass drop arm for the drop arm style chassis. I read that the drop arm chassis didn't work because the factory changed the material used to mold the drop arm that allowed it to flex out of the slot in the turns.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Yes, TycoPros are great for that non magnet, Riggens style racing. 
HP7s, seem to be that perfect 'in-between' chassis. 
Good speed, great balance, great reliability.
Oh, and cheap.


----------

